# being sent to Afghanistan



## Krazy Mofo (7 Jul 2011)

Im thinking of joining the forces, but I have a question: can I be sent to Afghanistan against my will, or Im not really being asked? If not afghanistan, then how often can u be sent on other missions far from home, for example if u're a construction worker in CF? How often are u being moved usually during ur career and can u refuse?


----------



## Krazy Mofo (7 Jul 2011)

im talking about regular forces, not the reserves


----------



## Romanmaz (7 Jul 2011)

This is a joke, right  : ?

 * Very bold username by the way.....


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2011)

Krazy Mofo said:
			
		

> can I be sent to Afghanistan against my will, or Im not really being asked?



Deploying is not optional.



> then how often can u be sent on other missions far from home,



As often as required by the CF.



> How often are u being moved usually during ur career



As often as required by the CF.




> and can u refuse?



Sure you can, as long as you are willing to live with the consequences.


----------



## dimsum (7 Jul 2011)

Krazy Mofo said:
			
		

> Im thinking of joining the forces, but I have a question: can I be sent to Afghanistan against my will, or Im not really being asked? If not afghanistan, then how often can u be sent on other missions far from home, for example if u're a construction worker in CF? How often are u being moved usually during ur career and can u refuse?



I'm just going to "put it out there" that if you're asking these questions, the Regular Force isn't for you.


----------



## VIChris (7 Jul 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm just going to "put it out there" that if you're asking these questions, the Regular Force isn't for you.



And furthering this train of thought, if you're just in it for the uniform, the PRes doesn't need you either.


----------



## armyvern (7 Jul 2011)

Krazy Mofo said:
			
		

> Im thinking of joining the forces, but I have a question: can I be sent to Afghanistan against my will, or Im not really being asked? If not afghanistan, then how often can u be sent on other missions far from home, for example if u're a construction worker in CF? How often are u being moved usually during ur career and can u refuse?



From Afghanistan,

Thanks for the laugh. Besides owing me a new keyboard, I'm thinking your post is outdoing the Eau de KAF that's inundating my work area this morning.

Just wow.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Jul 2011)

Don't join if you take issue with being deployed, it's part of the job description.

[/thread]


----------



## fake penguin (7 Jul 2011)

Just a question to whoever knows. I was told that after 4 or 5 tours, your allowed to refuse.


----------



## Haggis (7 Jul 2011)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> Just a question to whoever knows. I was told that after 4 or 5 tours, your allowed to refuse.



You were told wrong.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Jul 2011)

Okay, we'll stop this one here.  OP, there are more than enough threads in the recruiting sub-forum to answer all your informal question.  Any more formal or serious than that and you should go to a recruiting centre to ask more questions.

Locked.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Jul 2011)

[G2G beat me by a few seconds]

To the originator of this thread, you will see I've changed your username and I would also caution you to not use MSN-speak while on army.ca.

Thank you,
Bruce
Staff


----------

